# The Hobby



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a great time at the show and got to hear some great cars. Best weather at a MECA show I have ever seen. Congrats to everyone that placed. hope to see you all again real soon.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Weather was perfect for a change. And this was for a good cause. (reason for the small trophies. Entry fee's went to a breast cancer fund, not awards) Good seeing everyone. 

1/2 the bugs in TN are now in Bama, on the front of my car.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Kirk congrats on your score! That thing must sound amazing. I gotta hear it at the next show.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Kirk we appreciate you taking those bugs off our hands! Congrats on the hard work paid off.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Kirk, 
Thanks for taking the time to let me listen to your car, sounds amazing. Top notch sound and work.
And a big thank you to audiophile25, Michael the car sounds so much better, thanks for taking some time to help narrow down the problem.
...and the new amp is installed but did that today instead of last night haha


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Kirk,
> Thanks for taking the time to let me listen to your car, sounds amazing. Top notch sound and work.
> And a big thank you to audiophile25, Michael the car sounds so much better, thanks for taking some time to help narrow down the problem.
> ...and the new amp is installed but did that today instead of last night haha




Your very welcome sir. I am glad we were able to improve it. I definitely think it's a step in the right direction. Are you liking the new amp?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes I like the new amp.
I did the install and a little cosmetic work before rest of the house woke up and tweaked the sound a little bit around lunch. Very pleased.








https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48116902/MosconiInstall.jpg


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Events


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for the link sir!


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great show and proceeds went to a great cause. I couldn't have asked for a better first event. Look forward to seeing many of you in knoxville.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

blowrie54 said:


> Great show and proceeds went to a great cause. I couldn't have asked for a better first event. Look forward to seeing many of you in knoxville.


Congrats on your first win ! Your car is starting to sound pretty good now.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you it s definitely a team effort on the car. Can't take too much credit for a win by default but I will take it for the phat car award that was a surprise. Had a great time, now everyone on out to Knoxville it s a 3x pointer should be a good show


----------

